# Couple of Videos from this weekend.



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

All made w/ blackberry so they suck but you get the idea.





















.

^^ I had to give ole RDWD a "Hell Yeah" for his efforts here, he usually tries to baby it so he'll stay clean, but yesterday he Let Her Eat and actually GOT Mud on himself. :rockn:


----------

